# [SOLVED] Computer Freezing and Shutting Down



## alec100

Hi, Over The past month or two my computer has been freezing (and often coming back again), I sourced the issue to my Graphics Card as it came up with the Graphics Drivers have stopped and recovered error. My Graphics card is (or rather was) overclocked, but All the temps for everything were totally fine, and it was never happening during gaming sessions, so I thought little of it. Today when I was playing Splinter Cell Blacklist my computer just shut down unexpected, indicating a power issue. I opened it up brushed away some of the dust changed the power cable and tried a different plug (The wiring in this house has been known to cause problems at times). I also put down the voltage settings on my GPU Overclock slightly, Thinking it didn't really require that much. I went back into my game and it done the same thing. These Shutdowns only started happening today and I have not changed my overclock settings recently, and I am a frequent gamer. I then completely disabled the overclock (put it back to stock), and played for about 25 Minutes (more time than it took to crash the last time), with no problems. So I guess on the surface that seems fine (for now). 

However there is obviously some sort of problem somewhere as my Power Supply Should really be able to handle the overclock (or at least I would say so), and I have had the power supply for several years and had virtually no power issues with it, The Graphics card is probably about the same age, and again it has performed well up until now. And again it is not a heat issue, the temps across all my components are fine.

My Specs Are as follows

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K (Not Overclocked)
RAM: 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 @ 1600MHz
MOBO: Gigabyte B75-D3V ATX
GPU: Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 (Non Ti)
PSU: Cooler Master GX 650W

My Card was overclocked to 930/2100MHz (Clock/Memory) @ 1.087V. Stock (And now current) Is 830/2004MHz @ 0.987V, I use EVGA Precision X To Overclock. I know realistically I will probably need to buy a new Power Supply, But I was hoping to be able to wait until I upgraded my GPU (sometime early to mid next year), if it means I can't overclock my GPU till then I guess I can live with that. The timing couldn't really be worse as I'm starting University next week, so cash flow isn't great at the moment. I really need a good desktop PC for my course (Computer Games Technology).


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer Freezing and Shutting Down*

The PSU is a good suspect. It's lower quality and


alec100 said:


> I have had the power supply for several years


However, it does have a 5 yr. warranty.
Also possible the GPU is older and has been OC'd making it suspect as well. Try the GPU in another PC, with a 450W minimum good quality PSU, to see if the same problems occur.
Brand of the RAM and is the 8GB 1x8 - 2x4 - 4x2GB?


----------



## alec100

*Re: Computer Freezing and Shutting Down*

I don't have another computer with a PSU of that quality. The Ram is Kingston and 2x4GB. I guess if the PSU has a 5 year warranty (I wasn't actually aware of this), then it is still probably under warranty. And I would personally say Cooler Master are a decent make of PSU, maybe not the best but better than many.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer Freezing and Shutting Down*

CollerMaster ,in general, are lower quality and not recommended.
Your PSU was made by Enhance (RS-650-ACAA-D3) or Seventeam (RS-650-ACAA-E3) neither are the best quality. 
If/when you replace the PSU, go with SeaSonic or XFX for top quality/reliability.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Computer Freezing and Shutting Down*

Thanks for the help, but I'm slightly confused. Are you basically saying that names like Corsair and Cooler Master are just brands and not the actual manufacturer, and if so how would I find out the Manufacturer. If I was to get a new PSU I would probably get something like this, and would preferably like to keep it in that price range. Corsair Gaming Series 2013 Edition, 800 Watt, 80.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer Freezing and Shutting Down*

Correct, very few PSU brands actually make their own PSU's. 
Anything made by SeaSonic (SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HGC) will be top quality.
That Corsair is made by CWT and 800W is overkill.
650W is plenty for almost any GPU now: XFX XXX Edition 650w 80+ Bronze Semi Modular PSU | Ebuyer.com


----------



## alec100

*Re: Computer Freezing and Shutting Down*

Are you telling me that CWT is poor quality because I was under the impression most PSU's produced by corsair were of a high standard, and there was only a marginal price difference. You say 800 is overkill, but it gives me a lot more power to play with, and would allow me to go for an SLI or Crossfire Setup if I ever wanted to (not saying I would), although that would probably require a new Motherboard too. Also where are you finding this information about the Power Supplies manufacturers? Just as a heads up I have been playing splinter cell while I have been talking to you with my card at stock speeds and voltage, with no undesired behavior yet, and the Frame Rate isn't really that different either.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer Freezing and Shutting Down*



Tyree said:


> Anything made by SeaSonic (SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HGC) will be top quality.


Corsair "used" to use SeaSonic as a supplier but have went the way of many retailers to increase profit. 
If you want to purchase a 850, 1000, or even a 1200W PSU, that's your business.
While it is recommended to have some overhead in power, 650W is plenty for newer GPU's. 
One better GPU is almost always the better option for improved grahics. Two GPU's cost more, require consume more power, generate more unneeded heat in the case and you get a small performance gain in the few games/apps that can actually utilize two GPU's.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer Freezing and Shutting Down*

Running MemTest86 on the RAM , one stick at a time and let it make several passes, might be a good idea also. Kingston isn't known for it's reliability.


----------



## alec100

*Re: Computer Freezing and Shutting Down*

I would never go above 850W as it does seem essentially useless, but equally I would probably like to purchase one with at least 700 or 750W. And realistically you are right, Dual card setups are a little dumb, I just said it as a reason to why I might want a larger PSU and it's probably something I wouldn't do. Even without the Overclock I'm still getting pretty much a solid 60FPS @ 1920x1080 (at least on this game), and that's with a single dated card. I will probably leave it for now unless I have any more problems as this seems to be working fine right now and I have other things to worry about like moving house next week and starting Uni. But thanks for all the help anyway.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Computer Freezing and Shutting Down*

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

